# Laundry list of self defense skills.



## loki09789 (Dec 9, 2004)

I was looking for contributions to a list of skills/abilities that you think would make a good 'self defense artist.' 

I got the idea from the post on the Karate/Self DEfesne article.

Here are some things that I would say belong on the list of a well rounded SD artist:

1.  Penal law familiarization.
2.  Familiarization, if not outright hands on knowledge, of firearms.  Minimally:  various types (auto, pump, revolver, long gun, pistol..various safeties,...).
3.  Empty hand skills.
4.  Good fitness/conditioning.
5.  Driving skills.
6.  Basic home repair/construction knowledge to recognize where the 'holes' in your home security are.

All donations are tax deductable......


----------



## Tgace (Dec 9, 2004)

-Sprays, tasers, environmental weapons.
-verbal de-escalation skills.
-to go with firearms: what is cover/what is concealment.


----------



## MJS (Dec 9, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> 2.  Familiarization, if not outright hands on knowledge, of firearms.  Minimally:  various types (auto, pump, revolver, long gun, pistol..various safeties,...).



Good list Paul!  In addition to the firearms, I'd also add in bladed weapons.  

Mike


----------



## loki09789 (Dec 9, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Good list Paul! In addition to the firearms, I'd also add in bladed weapons.
> 
> Mike


I was hoping someone would see the gap I left.....


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 9, 2004)

Situational Awareness would be on the list IMO as well, both outdoor and indoor.  Knowledge of basic combat tactics (Cover vs. Concealment as Tgace said, Distancing vs. Multiple attackers, environmental chokepoints to reduce number of attackers, etc.) I think would also rank up there.


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 9, 2004)

Attitude awareness; that is, how not to get oneself into unnecessary situations.


----------



## Adept (Dec 9, 2004)

Awareness is the biggest hole I could see (I assume deliberately left). You need to be aware of situations as they develop, be aware of potential situations before they develop, be aware of all the mitigating factors in a situation you find yourself involved in...


----------



## TChase (Dec 9, 2004)

The most important thing in my opinion is having the proper mindset.  All the skills in the world won't help you if you don't have the proper mindset to apply them.


----------



## Spookey (Dec 11, 2004)

Dear All,


I have worked as a personal protection specialist and security consultant for a while now. The following is an off the top of my head list of things that appear to have been overlooked in previous posts (some may be duplicates).

1. Legal Issues
-use of force
-civilian arrest

2. Weapons and basic realistic application
-Firearms / projectiles
-Bladed 
-Impact (blunt objects)
-Chemical Irritants

3. Awareness and mindset
-observation
-stress conditioning

4. Physical Conditioning
-technique
-strength
-stamina

5. Escape and Evasion
-tactical retreat
-tactical evasion

Most civilian (and many professional) security concerns can be addressed by an extention of some portion of the training outline. 

Anyone wishing to further discuss the details of this thread, please feel free to either email or inquire as to my instant message address. This is my profession and something that I greatly enjoy.

TAEKWON!
Spookey


----------



## loki09789 (Dec 13, 2004)

TChase said:
			
		

> The most important thing in my opinion is having the proper mindset. All the skills in the world won't help you if you don't have the proper mindset to apply them.


'mindset' is a skill in itself.  what type of training would you add to the laundry list to develo the proper mindset?


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 13, 2004)

I would add observations skills beyond situational awareness. Observation and memory of detail. Can you peek around a corner and in that 2 seconds list off how many people are in the room? How many exits? Places to take cover? Could you identify anyone in that room? I'm short on words today or short on brain, but I can't put my finger on the word I'm looking for, does that explain it? Maybe also including some profiling skills as well. There is a line where we cross from self defense to self survival in my opinion, and some of these may cross that line, but they are things I train in. 

7sm


----------



## loki09789 (Dec 13, 2004)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I would add observations skills beyond situational awareness. Observation and memory of detail. Can you peek around a corner and in that 2 seconds list off how many people are in the room? How many exits? Places to take cover? Could you identify anyone in that room? I'm short on words today or short on brain, but I can't put my finger on the word I'm looking for, does that explain it? Maybe also including some profiling skills as well. There is a line where we cross from self defense to self survival in my opinion, and some of these may cross that line, but they are things I train in.
> 
> 7sm


Observation is about as technical as I ever remember getting in the service or anywhere else that it was brought up.  Your application of the quick peek is a good example of how observation can be necessary though.

Lots of "where's Waldo" and "short term/long term" memory stuff that can help develop that stuff.


----------



## still learning (Dec 15, 2004)

Just my thoughts, maybe " Verbal Judo" and good running shoes? ...Aloha


----------



## loki09789 (Dec 17, 2004)

Any specific topics/techniques on the mental side of things?

Off the top of my head:

1.  Signs/symptoms of Post Traumatic Stress
2.  Local counselling agencies/shelters/haven houses
3.  Breathing/visualization skills
4.  Psych/research on predator mentallities (stalkers, rapists....)...'Gift of Fear' comes to mind.


----------



## jkn75 (Dec 17, 2004)

Spookey said:
			
		

> 1. Legal Issues
> -use of force
> -civilian arrest





			
				loki09789 said:
			
		

> 1. Penal law familiarization



Some other legal issues to be familiar with:

-self-defense-definition for your state. Is it a defense, exemption, etc.?
- when can i use lethal force?
-the result of imperfect lethal self-defense? manslaughter? 2nd degree murder? what's the difference? 
-duty to flee-when do you have one?
-when does a situation cross from self-defense to assault/battery/murder?
-what are the definitions of assault/battery/murder?
-what weapons are illegal in your state? 
-how are certain weapons defined in your state? (ex. in TX nunchukas are defined as clubs, which are unlawful to carry unless an exception applies.) What is a legal knife vs. an illegal one? (blade length, etc)
-what is the court process for a civil trial vs. a criminal trial? what are the differences in time, money, and jail time?
-how do you interact with the police when they arrive at the scene and one person(the perp) is down and the other (the victim who used self-defense) is up? who may be in cuffs first?
-what is the process of receiving your concealed carry license? how can I lose my CC license?


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes, and I place a lot of emphsis and importance on what we call "verbal kung fu", it falls in the conflict resolution area. Its really important however to know how to read someone and how to stay in control of the conversation, without coming across as aggressive. Right out of high school I worked for a friends dad who owned a large fire investigation company down in houston. We took classes on interigation and how to look for "signs" when someone is talking. Some of these are very important and knowing how to difuse a situation with just words can come in really handy.

7sm


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 20, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> Any specific topics/techniques on the mental side of things?
> 
> Off the top of my head:
> 
> ...


Yes, in addition to all those things you listed, it's very important to truely study aggression in all it's forms.  Understanding the two general types of aggression, DEFENSIVE AND PREDATORY, and the forms they take is very important to self defense.  Understanding how the human body reacts to stress and violence is critical, understanding the fight or flight response, and the autonomic nervous system and how it's designed by nature to work (and it's positive and negative attributes).  Understanding what motivates a predator, what he looks for, what he wants, and the tools he uses to get what he wants.  Understanding power and domination.  A personal assessment of how far you are willing to go to defend yourself.  All these things are important.

Sounds like a good list.  Can't wait to see it after you're done.


----------



## loki09789 (Dec 20, 2004)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good list. Can't wait to see it after you're done.


I just started the idea so can't take credit for the list as it grows.  This is an open contribution, 'living document' that should be acredited to all those who post.

ANYONE can print, publish, run with this list if they decide to use it to improve their MA/SD training/instruction - that is why I got the ball rolling.


----------



## Black Bear (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Prime Minister Paul Martin. 

Some good ideas on this thread. They seem to fall into the categories of declarative knowledge, procedural knowledge, intelligences, and athletic attributes. 

Declarative knowledge: factual knowledge that supports your personal protection, such as knowing to run when such-and-such happens because your likelihood of getting shot is such-and-such, knowing THAT you ought to avoid secondary crime scenes, etc... A lot of body language, pre-contact cues, etc. go here. The guy who doesn't for instance understand that the way a knife wrecks you is qualitatively different from how a blunt weapon or empty hand wrecks you, isn't going to move differently against it. This will hurt him. Declarative knowledge can be learned from books. And there are many great ones out there--you could do worse than to start with Sanford Strong's classic, "Strong On Defense". 

Procedural knowledge: "knowing HOW..." rather than "knowing THAT..." If you know it by feel, it's really laborious to describe, but not to do, if it's knowledge that is acquired through practice rather than explanation, this is procedural knowledge. This covers a ton of stuff, most things you could name would go here: talking your way out, cq skills, knife, tactical shooting, empty-hand against knife. First aid could partly be here, but I think of it more as declarative knowledge because a) most of the stuff you need to know is diagnostic rather than procedural, and b) even the procedural aspect of the stuff is more memorized than routinized. First aid isn't "second nature" to most people. Defensive driving might be procedural because you train on a course, whereas the kind of tactical stuff like J-turns is for most people only declarative knowledge. If in the course of being assaulted it leaps to mind that you can tear off a car antenna and use slashing movements to cut the face and hands of the assailants, because you had heard this discussed in a seminar, this is declarative knowledge. Being able to fluidly take out three guys with it in a couple seconds because you have been doing kali for a few years, that's procedural knowledge. 

Intelligences: All abilities to problem solve and reason are intelligences, but when I set intelligences apart from the other categories, I guess I'm talking about the more stable and generalizable stuff, like the observation skills, short-term memory, interpersonal intelligence that will defuse a dispute effortlessly (a sort of innate giftedness as opposed to learning a "few good lines" or "five conflict prevention tactics" which all of us can do), physical coordination, the ability to quickly see a range of alternatives and to eliminate from among them... 

Athletic stuff: None of this means all that very much if you don't have power, endurance, tone, flexibility, etc... 

I suspect my rough taxonomy will stimulate a few more answers... 

Perhaps a fifth category could be some conative (as opposed to cognitive) features... the guy trapped in ice who saws off his leg and crawls ten miles for help obviously has some sort of "skill" that I personally lack.


----------



## Flamebearer (Dec 23, 2004)

My $0.02 - 

Personal characteristics to develop:
1. Patience
2. Respect

-Flamebearer


----------



## loki09789 (Dec 28, 2004)

Black Bear said:
			
		

> Hi Prime Minister Paul Martin.
> 
> .


AH....BB!

Still waiting for that payroll check to clear...Of course the picture on MY driver's license and HIS are different so that might be causing some problems....

I'll take the pay, but not the head aches.


----------



## Shidan (Dec 28, 2004)

What resources does one have to research a particular state's laws?  IS there a known website that contains this information?  Or is it merely obtained via leg-work?

(I don't mind collecting the data myself, but if someone has located the 'magic' site, I won't try to re-invent the process)

Thank you.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 28, 2004)

Shidan said:
			
		

> What resources does one have to research a particular state's laws? IS there a known website that contains this information? Or is it merely obtained via leg-work?
> 
> (I don't mind collecting the data myself, but if someone has located the 'magic' site, I won't try to re-invent the process)
> 
> Thank you.


Most states have legislative websites that contain the states entire statutes on line. You'll probably have to do a lot of leg work once you find it, because apparently legislatures aren't very adept at utilizing good search engines. Plan on spending a couple hours browsing their website. In addition, if you know a friendly police officer in your neighborhood, he can tell you what the state statues are in your state. When you find out what the statue is, get a copy of it off the website, and read it over and over again until you can quote it chapter and verse. Understand every detail and nuance, because it's important to have an indepth understanding of what your legal rights and obligations for self-defense are. For example, in most states people have a right to utilize whatever force is necessary to protect themselves or others, but there is a doctrine of retreat, meaning if you can safely retreat you have an obligation to do so. Some states may have an even more restrictive standard. Know yours. Knowing your states statute on the subject can help you not only make the right decision when dealing with a threat, it can help you when you talk to the police. It may seem silly that simply wording things in the right matter might make a difference to the police, but context is everything. Using words as they appear in the statute when describing your actions in a police report can go a long ways toward keeping you out of legal hot water. Words such as "I was in fear for my life or safety" or "I believed him to be an iminent threat" are clear words that are clearly understood by law enforcement officers and attorneys. Clearly articulating what form the threat took is equally important. Simply saying "He scared me" is good for a start, but it is important to clearly articulate whay he scared you. For example, 

"He became angry and said he was going to kick my ***. He drew back his right hand, made a fist and set his body weight which, based on my training and experience is indicative of a person who is about to throw a punch. Based on his greater size, apparent greater strength, and apparent physical conditioning, I believed I was about to be assaulted and I was in fear of serious physical injury if he assaulted me, so I responded by striking him in the solar plexus, at which point he fell down and I ran away to remove myself from further threat" 

It will become clear to a prosecutor that you are familiar with the law, and that you have clearly articulated your use of force in terms of the law and what it allows. If you have any doubt in these matters, however, contact an attorney. Remember, if you are engaged in a fight of any sort, especially one involving weapons, be patient when the police arrive. You may be in the right, but police arriving on the scene will not know what happened. They may handcuff you. Don't argue or resist, it will get sorted out. Do everything demanded of you by the police at the scene when they first arrive. If they tell you to lay down flat on the ground, comply. If there is a weapon involved, DO NOT have it in your hand when the police pull up, I can not stress this enough. Place it on the ground and step away with your hands above your head. Remember, they have no idea what's going on and may perceive everyone as a potential aggressor until things are stablized. Again, the police may arrive in a heightened state of aggitation due to the nature of how the call came out. Do everything they say and don't get offended if you are ordered to do something in a loud or commanding tone. It will be sorted out, but probably not at the scene. Don't attempt to tell the officers what occurred until they ask you. If they aren't talking to you, it's probably because they are trying to get the scene stabalized. When they believe that the scene is secure, someone will talk to you. Remember, if you are not sure what to tell the police, you have the right to an attorney. This does not mean that you should or should not request one, it means you have the right to one and this should be kept in mind.  This last part should go without saying, but you'd be surprised.  Do not start fighting with or otherwise ordering the police around when they arrive.  As Chris Rock would say, "That's just plain ignorant."


----------



## Shidan (Dec 28, 2004)

sgtmac_46

Thank you for spelling out a very detailed list of pointers.  I am sure others will benefit from your comments as well.

This thread is a great SD (mental) discussion.  Great comments all


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 29, 2004)

Everyone put alot of good info into this thread. I added First aid and basic computer skills. This could be list of Skills for Specialized Security, Self defense instructors or someone like me who has a daughter who wants to start dating. :jedi1: 




Physical Attributes:

Empty Hand vs Empty Hand
Empty Hand vs Blade
Empty Hand vs Blunt Objects
Empty Hand vs Fire Arms
Multiple Opponents
Blade against Blade
Improvised Weapons
Driving skills
Escape And Evasion (tactical retreat and tactical evasion)

Knowledge And Applications:

Various Firearms
Tasers and sprays
Projectiles
State, Federal laws, Civilian Arrest, Use Of Force
Verbal, De-escalation skills
Basic understanding of Surveillance Equipment
Basic First Aid
Basic Computer Skills


----------



## Shidan (Dec 29, 2004)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> Everyone put alot of good info into this thread. I added First aid and basic computer skills. This could be list of Skills for Specialized Security, Self defense instructors or someone like me who has a daughter who wants to start dating. :jedi1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How to operate/repair/inspect ones mode of transportation (car, motorcycle, bicycle, skateboard, shoes  )

It really comes down to having/using common sense.  A person needs to know how to do research, shop in a store for groceries, or farm & hunt for their own food, need to know how to balance monies, plan for the future, save money, budget (all kind of the same).  Prepare taxes, repair the home, use a phone, understand public transportation (bus schedules, routes), survive in an airport, adapt to snow, rain, wind and any/all natural disasters, best way to handle an automobile accident, understand medical perscriptions (or at least know how to research what drugs you are taking, understand nutrition, understand ones native language as well as one or two others for nearby contentents.......  The list goes on!

(all this to do and people are obese and sitting in front of the tv watching reality shows....sheese)


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 29, 2004)

Basic and even intermediate first aid and emergent care is a great part of survival! Its definitely worth listing, good job D_Brady

7sm


----------



## BuckO (Dec 30, 2004)

Mindset is # 1.


----------

